# Sage dual boiler pressure too high



## BeanandComeandGone (Jun 11, 2015)

Hi

The pressure on my sage dual boiler is showing over 9 bars, closer to 10-11. Is this normal?

I was expecting it to stop at 9 bars.

Thanks,

Tim


----------



## Kannan (Mar 28, 2020)

I think 10-11 is probably ok presumably this is with a blind disk or the silicone blank in place?

See:

https://www.home-barista.com/tips/do-i-need-to-adjust-my-over-pressure-value-t50252.html


----------

